# Charlie Sheen



## Twin Fist (Feb 25, 2011)

Everyone knows the story, but what can anyone do?

should people who are clearly unbalanced be committed against thier will?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 25, 2011)

I NYS they can be so in NYS I guess the answer is yes.

As for Charlie Sheen.... I'm not sure he will be around long enough to get committed


----------



## granfire (Feb 25, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> Everyone knows the story, but what can anyone do?
> 
> should people who are clearly unbalanced be committed against thier will?




In times past, with ease.

These days? Even if they pose a clear danger to society it's a stretch.

Sad to see people self destruct in this manner...


----------



## Big Don (Feb 25, 2011)

To quote def leppard: It's better to burn out, than fade away...
Well, it might not be better, but, it is certainly more entertaining for the rest of us.
Charlie's going out BIG and BAD. What sucks, is, I really like that show, and they just can't do it without him.


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 25, 2011)

the show doesnt work without him. true.

and he is a damn talented actor


----------



## crushing (Feb 25, 2011)

Incarcerating people for pre-crime is making a comeback, so it may be getting easier to commit "unbalanced" people.


----------



## Nomad (Feb 25, 2011)

CBS has apparently called his bluff and cancelled 2 1/2 Men.  A show that was getting 15 million viewers/week.  

They must be seriously pissed following his rant to give up that kind of coin.


----------



## Nomad (Feb 25, 2011)

Nomad said:


> CBS has apparently called his bluff and cancelled 2 1/2 Men.  A show that was getting 15 million viewers/week.
> 
> They must be seriously pissed following his rant to give up that kind of coin.



It looks like the earlier story was either wrong or gave me the wrong impression on reading it; other sources are reporting that Two & a Half Men is just (so far at least) cutting it's current season short.  Sorry if I made anyone panic...


----------



## billc (Feb 25, 2011)

When Charlie Sheens Karma train comes in, you won't want to be anywhere near the station.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Involuntary commitment (not THAT kind of commitment, guys!) is possible only under very specific circumstances.

An immediate threat to themselves or others - Mr Sheen is not currently announcing his plans to harm himself or anybody else, so this does not apply. Burning out your brains with drugs does not count.

Gravely disabled - this requires a person to be unbalanced as to be incapable of taking care of themselves. It can be applied to someone who is currently intoxicated or extremely psychotic. Also doesn't seem to apply in this case.

He's imploding, yes, but unless *he* decides he wants help, there's nothing that anybody else can really do.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 25, 2011)

billcihak said:


> When Charlie Sheens Karma train comes in, you won't want to be anywhere near the station.


Look at it this way... IF he's lucky the train will derail before it gets to the station and he'll sit in a rubber room blibbering like a drooling idjit ... finally get all that drug crap outta his system get his head outta his **** ... straighten up... fly right... get clean and restore himself back to his original stardom... kinda like what Robert Downey Jr. did.... 


IF he's lucky... but more-n-likely... he'll be (tied) on the cow-catcher as the train plows into the building wall at the end of the tracks.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 25, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> IF he's lucky... but more-n-likely... he'll be (tied) on the cow-catcher as the train plows into the building wall at the end of the tracks.


The explosives storage facility?


----------



## Big Don (Feb 26, 2011)

Leaked footage of the Two and a Half Men Finale


----------



## Flea (Feb 26, 2011)

Dirty Dog said:


> Involuntary commitment (not THAT kind of commitment, guys!) is possible only under very specific circumstances.
> 
> An immediate threat to themselves or others - Mr Sheen is not currently announcing his plans to harm himself or anybody else, so this does not apply. Burning out your brains with drugs does not count.
> 
> ...



Exactly!  The laws vary from state to state, but that's the gist of it.  Usually it takes either a doctor's word to initiate the process at all, or next of kin,, and a judge has to sign off on it.  In most if not all states someone has a right to a hearing after a certain number of days' hold.

It's excruciating to go through this kind of meltdown, all the more so because people tend to get crucified by others with the negative attitudes displayed in this thread.  It makes recovery that much harder.  I was never a fan of the show, but I wish him well.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 26, 2011)

A local TV station here wanted people to send in a proposed name for Charlie Sheen's next television show. Some folks came up with "2 and half years" ... my husband quickly piped up, "COPS!" :lol:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 26, 2011)

Charlie Sheen has been lucky enough to have had a career where he became the highest paid actor in a television series where he played ... himself! Where's the work in that???

The only time he had to "act" is where his "character" had some kind of enlightened or softened moment and he clearly struggled displaying it.  I frankly think he's a piss poor actor - he always plays himself. That's not acting, that's being a pretty face and having a relative or three in the business.

I guess, acting (to me) is the ability to take on another personality entirely, to totally transform into a being other than yourself. That is the art, the craft of acting, not being a pretty face who has a repertoire of canned responses.

Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 26, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Charlie Sheen has been lucky enough to have had a career where he became the highest paid actor in a television series where he played ... himself! Where's the work in that???
> Maybe that's just me.


I've been saying that for a couple of years. Best job EVAH!


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 26, 2011)

on "what is acting?" i would agree with georgia, but sheen has had some stellar roles.

platoon

wall street

hot shots


----------



## elder999 (Feb 26, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> on "what is acting?" i would agree with georgia, but sheen has had some stellar roles.
> 
> platoon
> 
> ...


 

I thought he was kind of wooden in _Platoon,_ but he has real comedic skill, I think. In fact, I think that's what his tirades have been-an attempt at comedy; they actually were funny......and sad at the same time...


----------



## granfire (Feb 26, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Charlie Sheen has been lucky enough to have had a career where he became the highest paid actor in a television series where he played ... himself! Where's the work in that???
> 
> The only time he had to "act" is where his "character" had some kind of enlightened or softened moment and he clearly struggled displaying it.  I frankly think he's a piss poor actor - he always plays himself. That's not acting, that's being a pretty face and having a relative or three in the business.
> 
> ...



I suppose when you do that kind of damage to yourself that is the best you can expect.

He has done some nice work, nothing ground breaking, nobody will ever accuse him to take work of the likes of Ben Kingsley or Anthony Hopkins, but good enough.
He is in good company when it comes to actors playing pretty much themselves in the movie. 

But still, it is tragic to watch him self destruct in this manner.


----------



## oaktree (Feb 26, 2011)

Why can't the show just replace him with Emilo with his hair dyed black I mean I have seen tv shows were the main person left and they replaced them with someone that looks nothing like the main person. I wish I could think of examples.....

And I think Chuck Lorre could rewrite it with Charlie out he has some impressive skills.
 I imagine they thought about Charlie not returning and planned for this.

I think they need another strong lead though I don't think Jon Cryer and Angus Jones are strong enough leads to keep the show going.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 26, 2011)

Chuck Lorre is pretty funny. He publishes his vanity cards online. This, from a couple of weeks ago:


> I exercise regularly. I eat moderate amounts of healthy food.  I make sure to get plenty of rest. I see my doctor once a year and my dentist twice a year. I floss every night. I've had chest x&#8211;rays, cardio stress tests, EKG's and colonoscopies. I see a psychologist and have a variety of hobbies to reduce stress.  I don't drink. I don't smoke. I don't do drugs. I don't have crazy, reckless sex with strangers.
> 
> If Charlie Sheen outlives me, I'm gonna be really pissed.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Feb 27, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Chuck Lorre is pretty funny. He publishes his vanity cards online. This, from a couple of weeks ago:


That is in the same vein as a stand-up up comic quip:

Life is not fair!
How/Why is Keith Richards still alive?

People can we review Mister Richards' lifestyle & habits?!?
Chain-smoking, years of alcohol and abusing a pharmacy of illicit drugs, complete blood transfusions to "cure" heroin addiction, allegedly snorted his father's ashes, how many sex partners, brain surgery after falling out of a tree...

Yep, Charlie Sheen - LIFE IS NOT FAIR!!!
:flame:


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 27, 2011)

i don't like the show, but I wish Charlie Sheen all the best.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone seen this?

This kind of rant is reminiscent of the Tom Cruise scientology monologue.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 28, 2011)

Charlie Sheen Demands $3 Million Per Episode


----------



## granfire (Feb 28, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Anyone seen this?
> 
> This kind of rant is reminiscent of the Tom Cruise scientology monologue.




Gawd, he looks HORRIBLE...and sound like a complete shmuck...


----------



## Big Don (Feb 28, 2011)

granfire said:


> Gawd, he looks HORRIBLE...and sound like a complete shmuck...


You mean booze, drugs, and high priced hookers aren't good for you? 
****, there goes my workout plan


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 28, 2011)

You know, *I* think someone should pay me for being me.  Who shall I sue?  Oh Charlie ....


----------



## Big Don (Feb 28, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> You know, *I* think someone should pay me for being me.  Who shall I sue?  Oh Charlie ....


My friend's mom paid me to babysit my son one time...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 28, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> I guess, acting (to me) is the ability to take on another personality entirely, to totally transform into a being other than yourself. That is the art, the craft of acting, not being a pretty face who has a repertoire of canned responses.
> 
> Maybe that's just me.


I think acting is more than just "totally transforming". Many people are quite popular without losing themselves in a character. Like him or not, William Shatner comes to mind. If someone's real personality fits a role, why use someone that is faking it. 
Sean


----------



## Steve (Feb 28, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I think acting is more than just "totally transforming". Many people are quite popular without losing themselves in a character. Like him or not, William Shatner comes to mind. If someone's real personality fits a role, why use someone that is faking it.
> Sean


they're called character actors, and some of the most enduring and popular actors of all time played basically the same role.  Clint Eastwood, John Wayne, and Tommy Lee Jones jump to mind. 

There's nothing wrong with playing the same role very, very well.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Feb 28, 2011)

funny thing is John Stamos is being rumored to be in talks to replace Sheen in the show.
he has denied it on twitter, but apparantly they are looking..
Sheen is done on tv... if he makes it out of the next three months alive, or without killing anyone i see a future for him in shows like.... celebrity rehab....celebrity apprentice....competing with Hasslehoff for cheesy talent show hosting gigs.... and of course the most popular choice for future sheen role... porn set fluffer...


----------



## granfire (Feb 28, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> funny thing is John Stamos is being rumored to be in talks to replace Sheen in the show.
> he has denied it on twitter, but apparantly they are looking..
> Sheen is done on tv... if he makes it out of the next three months alive, or without killing anyone i see a future for him in shows like.... celebrity rehab....celebrity apprentice....competing with Hasslehoff for cheesy talent show hosting gigs.... and of course the most popular choice for future sheen role... porn set fluffer...




you forgot 'The True Hollywood Story'


----------



## Flea (Feb 28, 2011)

While you're at it, don't forget to consult your neighborhood cats on the subject.  

I just love it when pop culture cliches collide ...


----------



## granfire (Feb 28, 2011)

Flea said:


> While you're at it, don't forget to consult your neighborhood cats on the subject.
> 
> I just love it when pop culture cliches collide ...



LOL, cats...


----------



## Big Don (Feb 28, 2011)

granfire said:


> lol, cats...


groan!!!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 1, 2011)

ROFL - *Gran* shoots and scores there .

And this is one evil looking cat:

http://mediumlarge.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/cat-sheen-8.jpg


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 1, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I think acting is more than just "totally transforming". Many people are quite popular without losing themselves in a character. Like him or not, William Shatner comes to mind. If someone's real personality fits a role, why use someone that is faking it.
> Sean



The unsung hero of character acting:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 1, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> funny thing is John Stamos is being rumored to be in talks to replace Sheen in the show.
> he has denied it on twitter, but apparantly they are looking..
> Sheen is done on tv... if he makes it out of the next three months alive, or without killing anyone i see a future for him in shows like.... celebrity rehab....celebrity apprentice....competing with Hasslehoff for cheesy talent show hosting gigs.... and of course the most popular choice for future sheen role... porn set fluffer...


You drank the Kool aid there. I think he will do fine. People said the same thing about Iron Man. 
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 1, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> The unsung hero of character acting:


Great T-shirt idea!


----------



## dowan50 (Mar 1, 2011)

It would be nice to see Charlie discover a happier way of life after hitting bottom like Robert Downey Jr. who has been practicing MA for now 9 years and credits its with saving his life and giving him purpose to stay clean and sober. 

What I can't believe is people and some media being gullible enough to say he is staying clean and sober? come on look at his face his weight loss his comments and the two women living with him. He will not get better till he faces and admits he is an addict and gets serious inpatient treatment for six months, he knows it and chooses to lash out at everyone rather than give up to option to get high because the drugs still work and give him what he wants. 

The only series we are going to see him in is the remake of Down and Out in Hollywood staring him, Whitney Houston and the cast from Celebrity Rehab.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 1, 2011)

dowan50 said:


> It would be nice to see Charlie discover a happier way of life after hitting bottom like Robert Downey Jr. who has been practicing MA for now 9 years and credits its with saving his life and giving him purpose to stay clean and sober.


 
It would be nice to see Robert Downey Jr kick the crap out of Charlie Sheen 


This came to me today, and it is not that I believe this is the case, but what if all of this arrogance and idiocy coming from Charlie Sheen is just the same thing Joaquin Phoenix pulled on Letterman


----------



## dowan50 (Mar 1, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> It would be nice to see Robert Downey Jr kick the crap out of Charlie Sheen
> 
> 
> This came to me today, and it is not that I believe this is the case, but what if all of this arrogance and idiocy coming from Charlie Sheen is just the same thing Joaquin Phoenix pulled on Letterman
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 1, 2011)

dowan50 said:


> Wishful thinking I am afraid too much physical and behavioral evidence indicates the contrary. He needs real friends not vampires that will feed on him as long as he has blood to give. just listen to his female roommates/hookers ( Quote: Hey I don't know where the bus is going I am just glad to be on the bus?) Obviously she is getting all the sex drugs and money she and her tag team female partner can handle.
> 
> Charlies rants come from feeling the people he fed for so long have now turned on him and he feels betrayed so he is trying to hit back at the same time convince himself he is OK nothing is wrong he is in control and a winner and they are losers of course this is delusional and that is the sad part if he believes what he is saying?


 
Nope, no wishful thinking here, the thought just came to me this morning about Joaquin. Like I said, I don't beleive it is.

Ok there is a little wishful thinknig here... I do wish Robert Downey Jr kick the crap out of Charlie Sheen


----------



## Nomad (Mar 1, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> You drank the Kool aid there. I think he will do fine. People said the same thing about Iron Man.
> Sean



Agreed.  It's not like the womanizing and substance abuse are new things to Charlie Sheen.  He's been doing this for many years, and up to now has been surprisingly resilient.

The public semi-coherent rants are new, though...


----------



## Mark Jordan (Mar 1, 2011)

This man needs help before he dies. He better check into a real rehab facility, stick with the program and stay there till he's better for the sake of your kids. It will help him clean up his act sooner. I hope this works out for him. Good that CBS gave him an ultimatum.


----------



## crushing (Mar 2, 2011)

So what actual newsworthy event(s) is all this Charlie Sheen coverage supposed to be distracting us from?  Is he the new Lindsey Lohan?


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 2, 2011)

Mark Jordan said:


> This man needs help before he dies. He better check into a real rehab facility, stick with the program and stay there till he's better for the sake of your kids. It will help him clean up his act sooner. I hope this works out for him. Good that CBS gave him an ultimatum.


Drug Tests dont lie.  Hes High on Charlie Sheen


----------



## Shuto (Mar 2, 2011)

Muammar or Charlie Quiz


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 2, 2011)

Interviewer: "You used to take cocaine."
Sheen: "I'm not taking it, I have to pay for it."

They have GOT to give this man a reality show before it's too late.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 2, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Interviewer: "You used to take cocaine."
> Sheen: "I'm not taking it, I have to pay for it."
> 
> They have GOT to give this man a reality show before it's too late.



They could call it "Dead Man Walking," but I think that title has already been taken.

"Cops." Seriously.

Dude - what if Charlie Sheen and Lindsay Lohan hooked up and had a baby?  What do you think that union would bring?


----------



## granfire (Mar 2, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Dude - what if Charlie Sheen and Lindsay Lohan hooked up and had a baby?  What do you think that union would bring?



Oh, good grief...not enough dope in the world for that spawn...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 2, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Dude - what if Charlie Sheen and Lindsay Lohan hooked up and had a baby? What do you think that union would bring?


 

Child Protective Services


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 2, 2011)

xue sheng said:


> child protective services


oh snap!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 2, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Child Protective Services





Touch Of Death said:


> oh snap!



Well, his wife IS an addict and it looks like CPS has been called.

Sheen and his lawyer just said, on broadcast, that his children were removed from the home. 

Okay, Tigerblood Adonis (Charlie) ... you said you let these kids leave without anyone showing you a badge or identification  and you think you're a great dad?  

I think the twins (not the pornstar 'goddess' boobs) should probably live somewhere else.  


Swami sez two more addicts came into the world two years ago.


----------



## Flea (Mar 2, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Interviewer: "You used to take cocaine."
> Sheen: "I'm not taking it, I have to pay for it."
> 
> They have GOT to give this man a reality show before it's too late.



Cory, I'm not calling you out specifically, but this is really wrong.  The man is severely ill to the point that his life is in danger.  Would we talk this way about someone with terminal cancer?  C'mon.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 2, 2011)

Flea said:


> Cory, I'm not calling you out specifically, but this is really wrong. The man is severely ill to the point that his life is in danger. Would we talk this way about someone with terminal cancer? C'mon.


 
People don't go out and pay to get cancer.  He's not ill, he's making stupid decisions.


----------



## granfire (Mar 2, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> People don't go out and pay to get cancer.  He's not ill, he's making stupid decisions.




Some people made stupid decisions and end up getting cancer, too. It's not all a matter of fate....


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 2, 2011)

granfire said:


> Some people made stupid decisions and end up getting cancer, too. It's not all a matter of fate....


 
Maybe, but nobody accidentally catches a drug addiction.


----------



## crushing (Mar 2, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Maybe, but nobody accidentally catches a drug addiction.


 
What about to Rx painkillers after a serious injury that required them?  Could that type of addiction be considered accidental?


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 2, 2011)

crushing said:


> What about to Rx painkillers after a serious injury that required them? Could that type of addiction be considered accidental?


 
I don't know. Does it happen as a result of taking the medication as directed, or is there misuse involved? I don't have any information on that. Can I amend it to say that nobody accidentally catches an _illegal drug_ addiction? Because I don't think Charlie's doctor prescribed crack for a tummy ache. He is a man who has a lot of money and is using it to satisfy his many unsavory desires. He's hurting people around him but, in his eyes, he is having the time of his life. He's not a victim, and I don't sympathize with him.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 2, 2011)

Is there any proof he IS addicted? Tolerance levels vary quite a bit, addiction might too.


----------



## granfire (Mar 2, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Is there any proof he IS addicted? Tolerance levels vary quite a bit, addiction might too.




he is starting to look like that jean Michel Vincent guy from Airwolf...


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 2, 2011)

is that guy still alive?


----------



## Senjojutsu (Mar 2, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> is that guy still alive?


Wow tough crowd in this room. :wink1:

Unlike a fine wine Jan-Michael Vincent has not "aged well"...

IMHO his seminal movie, *"White Line Fever"* when Jan & I were much younger men.

Saw WLF in its original run in a long-gone local movie house "The Strand" - that's the way movies were shown before these multi-screen cinemas for the young whippersnappers on this board. Where's my prune juice!

... AND NO MISTER SHEEN - it doesn't refer to one of your party appetizers!!!


----------



## granfire (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL, that movie was sooooooo baaaaaad! :lfao:


Airwolf was corny but helicopters are liek way cool!


----------



## Big Don (Mar 3, 2011)

granfire said:


> LOL, that movie was sooooooo baaaaaad! :lfao:
> 
> 
> Airwolf was corny but helicopters are liek way cool!


Airwolf was the feces!
What is wrong with you?


----------



## Big Don (Mar 3, 2011)

The Guardian has a quiz: Who said the nutty line Sheen, or Gaddafi?
Full disclosure: I failed. 5/10


----------



## granfire (Mar 3, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Airwolf was the feces!
> What is wrong with you?



Helicopters are COOOOL

so the show sucked...the chopper still was awesome!


----------



## Big Don (Mar 3, 2011)

granfire said:


> Helicopters are COOOOL
> 
> so the show was awesome!


Fixed that for you


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 3, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Airwolf was the feces!
> What is wrong with you?


His best work was the Banana Splits Show.


----------



## granfire (Mar 3, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Fixed that for you




Thank you. (we must have looked at the opening at the same time )


----------



## Big Don (Mar 3, 2011)

I am half surprised there has been no big remake of Airwolf in theaters.


----------



## granfire (Mar 3, 2011)

ah, yes, along the lines of the A-Team? 

(or Knight Rider :lfao


----------



## Big Don (Mar 3, 2011)

granfire said:


> ah, yes, along the lines of the A-Team?
> 
> (or Knight Rider :lfao


It isn't like there have been many original ideas coming out of Hollywood lately...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 3, 2011)

Big Don said:


> It isn't like there have been many original ideas coming out of Hollywood lately...


Try never.


----------



## dowan50 (Mar 3, 2011)

When Charlies ex wife failed to say anything negative against him even when interview after the hotel hooker drug binge with his ex and kids staying in the hotel I knew then she is cutting him slack because he is paying over and above child support.

I was shocked she allowed the twin boys not even two years old yet to not just visit but actually live in his house. The restraining order and removal of the children is a sign that it is so bad now that regardless of the money she had to act on behalf of the welfare of the kids.

You could put the spin on that she hoped by him keeping contact with them it would help his recovery but the money had have some effect on her judgment.

I am sure Tiger Woods ex wife knew for a long time what was going on with Tiger but let it slide for some time because of the money.

Whats sad in this country is filthy rich people and actors get on drugs and show their *** to everyone and its tolerated even expected and only after crossing the line repeatedly biting the heads off chickens and humping the wrong persons leg they finally get a hand slap and generally go to some posh country club rehab.

The common man winds up homeless hungry in a jail cell with Bubba or dead. The dead part though seems to know no class or income statement which is what Charlie will be if he can't get a grip.

His Tiger blood? if he thought about it Tigers are shot trapped caged killed skinned stuffed and an endangered species? He should consider the Cockroach because they are so hard to kill and so many of them?


----------

